# 8.2 Default Partitions



## cgigeek (Jan 30, 2012)

In the release notes, it states:


> ```
> The sysinstall(8) utility now uses the following numbers for default and minimum partition sizes:
> 1GB for /, 4GB for /var, and 1GB for /tmp.[r211007]
> ```



All the last ones I have loaded with default partions I get 16G /var.
Is it something I am doing or missing, or is the documentation wrong?

Thanks.


----------



## phoenix (Jan 30, 2012)

Note the word "minimum".  Those are the minimum partition sizes.  If you use the "auto" partition option, it will allocate space as needed based on some weird mathematical formulas.  Thus, why you see a large /var partition.


----------

